# Zodiac Sex Position Poster



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Would you agree with this poster? I say, as a Cancer, it's pretty accurate. All of my friends have seen this and agreed with it too, hah! 

Also, can someone help me figure out the meaning of the patterns in this poster as far as the colors of the individuals?
Examples:
Aries, Leo, Sagittarius
Cancer, Scorpio, Pisces
Taurus, Virgo, Capricorn,
Gemini, Libra, Aquarius

If you can, read what each sign has to say about the position.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

All the signs that have the same color combinations are all supposedly compatible with each other, in addition to sharing the same "elemental" property. Cancer-Scorpio-Pisces, for example, are all compatible with each other and are also all water signs.

I think the positions themselves were arbitrarily assigned (but all in good fun!) as the one-word descriptions are oversimplified buzzwords used to describe each zodiac sign.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it's crazy.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

no the picture is already taken down when i try to see it,
to compensate we have computer sutra to fill up the time abit :laughing::


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Further proof that I in no way relate to being an Aries.


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

Nah. It's just BS.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Nasmoe said:


> Further proof that I in no way relate to being an Aries.



So, to a fellow aries, what day are you in march? I'm 31.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> So, to a fellow aries, what day are you in march? I'm 31.


I'm April 5th.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Taurus? Really? Well, I guess I'm creative in that sense.:crazy:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Reaaaaally now?

Although I will admit that my sign-position is quite a turn-on for me.... :blushed::blushed:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

"This position is good if you are thirsty". :crazy:


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

Your poster is missing,but I found something and attached it to my post.

Ya, I'd say the position for scorpio is good, it allows for give and take,but I wouldn't say that it's cautious like the poster says.:happy:


----------

